# geese and pool water?



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Are people swimming pools safe for geese? We've got a pool and we are planning on getting semi free-range geese. I don't necessarily want the geese in the pool, but I imagine it would happen a time or too. We don't use the high chlorine levels of public pools but we do use chlorine and "shock" in the water.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I don't think you are going to want geese in your swimming pool. They poop in the water A LOT.

I don't think the chlorine levels are high enough to hurt them.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

All I can think is ewwwww
Personally I'd not want to swim in goose poo.
Offer them their own " pool " and fence them out of yours.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

You misunderstood lol. We don't WANT them in the pool at all. But if they're free-ranging I imagine it would happen anyway. I just didn't want the pool chemicals to hurt them. I think a movable pen might be the better option for us than free-ranging.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Fence them off from your pool area. They would want to get in the water and bathe, and if they are allowed to hang around your pool area at all they will leave a lot of "calling cards" for you to step in, clean up, etc. There is truth behind the old expression, "like poop thru a goose."


----------



## Rusty'sDog (Oct 14, 2010)

Wild geese used to stop at my mother's pool seasonally. Her chlorine usage would double trying to keep the pool from turning green. They got so comfy there that they even laid eggs under the mulberry tree. Set up camp for weeks.


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

I have to laugh at my geese. My pool is fenced, and when I go through the gate the geese crane their necks and mumble among themselves. Compared to their kiddie pool, they must think it is the ocean!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Not only do they poop in the pool, there is a very good chance they will drown in the pool. The water is too deep for them and the edge is designed so that they wouldn't be able to get out.

Fence the pool so they can't get to it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Geese do better if you fence the out rather than fencing them in.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

AprilW said:


> You misunderstood lol. We don't WANT them in the pool at all. But if they're free-ranging I imagine it would happen anyway. I just didn't want the pool chemicals to hurt them. I think a movable pen might be the better option for us than free-ranging.



Fence the pool..dock a wing...win win situation...no poop in or around your pool...they are happy with what you gave em.


----------

